# The Sunday Funnies!



## sawhorseray (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2020)

Good stuff!...JJ


----------



## Hank R (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## chopsaw (Nov 8, 2020)

Love the righty loosy .


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 8, 2020)

A few more because it's Sunday! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 8, 2020)

Great ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 8, 2020)

All really funny Ray!  As usual.  Thanks.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 8, 2020)

A much needed laugh today as I am going CRAZY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2020)

All Good ones!!!
Poor Spider-Dog.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 469863
> 
> View attachment 469864
> 
> ...



Some real good ones today Ray.  Love the freezer joke.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 469882



Even without the warning, I'd take the donut.
Gary


----------

